
Elastic Containers: auto-scale and pay for what you use - porker
http://www.elastichosts.co.uk/cloud-servers/elastic-containers/
======
ElasticHosts
Hi - Paul Fisher, ops manager for Elastichosts here. Thought I should correct
some errors!

Orik: All our storage is persistent. We don't have any that isn't. I've no
idea where you got that from. Actually you can use the folders in an s3 like
manner as storage separate from a container; e.g. use webdav to connect it as
a remote drive to your desktop.

Joyfield: I think we'd disagree. Why not email us with some examples? For a
4GB server DO will charge you $40/mo, with us, as long as you're not too heavy
on bandwidth, you can get that for around $20

Kordless: We're careful to be very transparent about where the servers and
data are kept. Nothing is moved to another zone without you being involved, so
data stays where you put it.

Bananas: The whole idea is you're charged for server load, so no API is
involved at all. You start a server, and if it gets busy, it uses more ram and
CPU. For most cases, that's all the config you need.

Please do call or email us at any time if you have questions. We'd love to
answer them directly, and unlike some competitors, we'll talk to you and
answer the phone! www.elastichosts.com

------
porker
Just discovered them this evening - I'd like to hear experiences of using
ElasticHosts. Reliability? Backups? (no mention of anything, or their storage
array). Cost-effective? Know what they're talking about?

~~~
orik
Containers don't have persistent storage. You'd want to use this in
combination with S3 to create a cloud solution.

------
bananas
Linode and if you need stuff with a UK company, bigv are a much better deal.

Auto-scale - this needs to understand the application layer so you'd probably
be better of with PaaS.

------
Joyfield
Ugh. Like 10 times the price of DigitalOcean.

~~~
kordless
What if it were 1/10 the price, but you didn't know where the servers were?

